# Epik Empire or Hsu vft 15H



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

That's better for 5400 cubic feet?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

If it were me I'd go with the HSU VTF-15H. That sub can be tuned to your room very easily (2 ports open, sealed, 1 port open etc.) and has massive output. The Empire is also a good sub but from what I've read I would lean towards the HSU.

I haven't heard either subs in person but I have heard the HSU VTF3-MK4 and I was very impressed. You really can't go wrong with either though, they both have a lot of output for movies and music.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like in going to get either the HSU VFT3 MK4 or SVS PN12 NSD. I heard the HSU will give better dept and the SVS better output. Not sure which one.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You really can't go wrong with either. Both are great subs from great companies. I think SVS is running a free shipping promotion right now.

Maybe down the road you can add a 2nd


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

Easy answer from me, VTF-15H. I run mine in a room that is opened up to a total of 8900cuft & it destroys!!! Effortless & very musical. I can't recommend it enough!!

I've read that the Epik gets loud but the quality isn't the best. Plus the history with their amps.

SVS, excellent subwoofers. But unless your at least getting the PB-12Plus (which is comparable to the VTF-15H) I would get the HSU.


----------

